# 30 years on & his family are still Coping With his Infidelity



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

No father who walks out on his child has the right to be proud, says SARAH IVENS | Daily Mail Online



> No father who walks out on his child has the right to be proud of the adult they become, says novelist SARAH IVENS, whose dad abandoned her when she was six
> Sarah Ivens' mother left her womanising father when she was six years old
> Last saw him 21 years ago during a chance encounter in Marks & Spencer
> Heard that her father now has pictures of her cuttings and reviews on desk
> Action caused worry, anger and confusion after decades without contact


----------



## weltschmerz (Feb 18, 2016)

On the flip side I know a bloke who divorced his abusive wife and she turned her children against him. The man has had little contact with them but still makes payments.

Side note, the father mentioned in the story(apart from being a right arse) isn't much different from people putting up pictures of their children on facebook just to get likes.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

weltschmerz said:


> On the flip side I know a bloke who divorced his abusive wife and she turned her children against him. The man has had little contact with them but still makes payments.
> 
> Side note, the father mentioned in the story(apart from being a right arse) isn't much different from people putting up pictures of their children on facebook just to get likes.


According to the article the mother never said anything bad about the father to the children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

